# case modding



## Champ (Jun 12, 2006)

hi guys
how many of u r interested in case modding
have already done it or r planing to do it in ongoing summer vaccations
as many on us r from middle class families so obiously we dont have enough money left for good cabinets(LANBOY etc)
so only option left is to buy a decent looking cheap cabinet and to mod it so at least it stands away from crowd

well i have a black cabinet from navtech

*www.navtech.org/2688.html

well performance wise it its a excellent one 
with its four  80 MM fans and my  Ultra Vortex from Cooler master 

*www.coolermaster.com/index.php?LT=...ial=KCC-V91&other_title=+KCC-V91+Ultra Vortex

my CPU temp never excedds 50'C and my system temp is also within 42'c

but the only thing lacking is good looks
so i have decided to mod it so it can make it look a bit different

well for the starting i have planed to cat side panel and fix a acryl sheet into it to make it transparent 
so people can peek into mt 6600GT and ultra voetex

so let this tread be a common place where we can discuss all our modding tips and views
if any one has already modded his case
please post pics along with whole procedure

and also all people from delhi
please mention if u know someone who do Case modding and few shops from where i can find fancy lighls Etc

c'mon let the modding begin


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 13, 2006)

Loads of light .. preferably LED's .... cut off the side panel .... put on an acryic sheet ... cut out places for fans according to ur need .... buy some led fans ... and then ur on a way to a make a cabinet starting to look good ...

And what CPU do u have ?? coz my processor barely touches 47c .. with the stock cooling ... !!! ur ultra vortex is not doing very good then ...


----------



## Champ (Jun 13, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> And what CPU do u have ?? coz my processor barely touches 47c .. with the stock cooling ... !!! ur ultra vortex is not doing very good then ...


 
my processor is AMD Athlon 3200+
well in roasting heat of New delhi 
In my top floor apartment withouc AC some times my rrom temp crosses 45'c  
and all the overclocking which i do, i think ultra vortex is doing a great jod in keeping my cpu temp below 50
any way we r here to discuss case modding

c'mon guys post pics of ur cases


----------



## ashfame (Jun 13, 2006)

check this out :
*www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,340119,00.jpg


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 13, 2006)

CHECK OUT THIS THREAD
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25514

This should help u..........i also request to make the above thread STICKY


----------



## Champ (Jun 13, 2006)

hay ashfam u r from delhi
do u know any shop from where i can buy necessary things for modding like LED fans ets

are there any shop which do things like case modding


----------



## royal (Jun 13, 2006)

hey thechamp

I also have the same model...xcellent value for money  
pls dont forget to post pics once ur done with the modding

deathvirus_me...
do u know any shop in Kolkata that sells cheap ( read china made ) LED fans,
UV lights etc. ?  

I think Antec/Coolermaster products are priced too high  

BTW if u ppl already haven't done so, check out this months Chip mag featuring a list of lighting accessories


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 14, 2006)

> do u know any shop in Kolkata that sells cheap ( read china made ) LED fans,
> UV lights etc. ?



Only Alphatech .. but u'll find only Antec products ...


----------



## ashfame (Jun 17, 2006)

DELHITIES check out nehru place.
u will get everything to anything u want


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 27, 2010)

deathvirus_me said:


> *only alphatech* .. But u'll find only antec products ...


 
can you provide the address of the shop or any website of it.?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 27, 2010)

^Check the date of the thread dude.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 29, 2010)

cool g5 said:


> ^check the date of the thread dude.


 

i have seen the date and i have gone through all the discussions regarding case mod as i myself will be doing this . So with a hope in mind i have asked the question, if somehow *deathvirus_me* comes back to this forum again.


----------

